# Coconut Health Benefits and Conditions Treated



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2013)

Some health benefits of coconut/coconut oil, and the conditions that it helps treat...http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?p=216170#post216170


----------



## kel397 (Jan 1, 2014)

Yep, Im a believer in coconut oil - we use it for making our chips and the flavour is delicious. I also have done marketing work for a big supplier of coconut oil here in Australia.


----------



## Lara (Jul 8, 2015)

I was swimming everyday at the Y last winter and always showering afterwards but public pools are highly chlorinated or maybe I was using the wrong soap, but anyway, my skin began to itch…a lot. I couldn't get even the highest recommended cream on the market to work ("Gold Bond Healing"). 

My daughter said to use coconut oil because it has anti-biotic and anti-microbial properties in it as well as other healing properties. The itching was gone within minutes. Then I also changed my soap to one with all natural ingredients in it (read the label and avoid alcohol and perfumed scented soaps and who knows what else is in there…can't pronounce them) and have never had any itching since.

It's miraculous how many benefits there are to Coconut Oil. Your link mentions over 50 benefits and there are more. Here is a funny comedy skit my daughter sent me about it. Keep in mind, she's age 30, "totally" lol : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4ONcxkBlPQ


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 8, 2015)

I brought back some coconut oil from Thailand and it's really nice on dry skin.  I use non-perfumed toiletries anyway as I'm allergic.  Just bought some coconut-almond milk today to try.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 8, 2015)

Lara said:


> I was swimming everyday at the Y last winter and always showering afterwards but public pools are highly chlorinated or maybe I was using the wrong soap, but anyway, my skin began to itch…a lot. I couldn't get even the highest recommended cream on the market to work ("Gold Bond Healing").
> 
> My daughter said to use coconut oil because it has anti-biotic and anti-microbial properties in it as well as other healing properties. The itching was gone within minutes. Then I also changed my soap to one with all natural ingredients in it (read the label and avoid alcohol and perfumed scented soaps and who knows what else is in there…can't pronounce them) and have never had any itching since.
> 
> It's miraculous how many benefits there are to Coconut Oil. Your link mentions over 50 benefits and there are more. Here is a funny comedy skit my daughter sent me about it. Keep in mind, she's age 30, "totally" lol : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4ONcxkBlPQ



I do a lot of things with coconut oil, including oil pulling for 20 minutes every evening before brushing my teeth, but I've been disappointed with using CO topically. Maybe my dermatological problems are different from other people, but CO just hasn't worked.....nor has anything else.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 8, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I do a lot of things with coconut oil, including oil pulling for 20 minutes every evening before brushing my teeth, but I've been disappointed with using CO topically. Maybe my dermatological problems are different from other people, but CO just hasn't worked.....nor has anything else.



Do you have psoriasis?  I get it on the back of my neck and use a very good cream called Diprobase (probably a UK brand?).


----------



## Josiah (Jul 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Do you have psoriasis?  I get it on the back of my neck and use a very good cream called Diprobase (probably a UK brand?).



I'll admit I haven't devoted a lot of attention to dermatological problems. Currently I think the problems I'm having stem from being hypothyroid which in itself isn't a cause, but the deficits in my metabolism put me at a disadvantage.


----------



## Lara (Jul 8, 2015)

Josiah said:


> ...I've been disappointed with using CO topically. Maybe my dermatological problems are different from other people, but CO just hasn't worked.....nor has anything else.


My mother is 90 and struggled daily for 2yrs with itchy skin all over her upper body and scattered red bumps on her back. Was even affecting her sleep. Coconut Oil was not helping her either. Doctors couldn't help her. Finally, I took her to a different doctor and he put her on a regimen that cured her completely and she hasn't itched since. I had taken notes at our visit that I'm happy to share but not everyone's problem is the same so run it by your doctor. Here it is:

*Diagnosis: *
He said we all typically have yeast all over our skin (ew lol), and said, and she would need an anti-yeast regimen. She also had Pityrosporum folliculitis on the chest and back (responsible for the red bumps). He also said her skin needs hydration. And her scalp had Sevaria. 


*Treatment:*
*1. Wash scalp, chest and back with anti-dandruff shampoo like Head & Shoulders*. Follow the directions on the shampoo bottle.
(there were many different kinds within that brand so we chose the one that said "Hydration" on it). 
- After the shower, let shampoo sit for 5 minutes on head and all itchy areas. Let it sit for 5 minutes before rinsing it off.

*2. Triamcinolene 0.17 cream* *for only itchy areas on skin* except scalp. This is by prescription because too much or for too long can thin your skin and at 90 the skin is already thin: 
Don't apply to the scalp. Only apply to itchy areas on skin (in her case, the face, chest, back, and under breasts) twice daily for 7 days as needed for flares.  

I was surprised that he said to shampoo her skin with the Dandruff Shampoo but it worked! *Once it works, stop. When it returns then start the regimen again.
*
You can imagine she fell in love with this doctor after it worked to rid her completely of itching! She asked me how old he was. I said "Mother, he's somewhere in his 40s" hahaha


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 8, 2015)

I used to get scaly patches on my arms and back and neck and sometimes they'd itch.  Since I started getting prescription antihistamines about 3 years ago for all-year allergies, the patches stopped except for a couple on the back of my neck.  If I put on the Diprobase after washing my hair, it keeps that in check.  So my patches were allergies.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 8, 2015)

Thank you Lara, for the description of how your mother was able to solve her skin problems. One question, did her doctor do cultures to determine the variety of yeast she was infected with?  Also, I Googled Sevaria and what came up didn't make any sense. I agree that my skin problem is probably caused by yeast infection(s), but I continue to think that my hypothyroidism has weakened my body's normal ability to cope with omnipresent yeast.


----------



## Lara (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm sorry for the delayed response. I nearly forgot about this thread. There're so many threads and I'm easily distracted. Yes, her doctor did cultures but found no problems and also said her immune system is good. Interesting about the Sevaria…I'll check it out. Maybe I spelled it wrong when I was taking notes.

Stress can affect your thyroid function and you're under a lot of stress right now. I also am hypothyroid but have it under control. Here is the BEST article on what to do to improve your thyroid function (naturally):
http://drhyman.com/blog/2010/05/20/a-7-step-plan-to-boost-your-low-thyroid-and-metabolis/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2015)

I take a spoonful daily internally, and have use it at times on my skin.  I even used it as a deodorant for awhile, but you have to wait for it to completely dry so it doesn't stain your clothes, so I gave up on it.  I do love the smell, and have used a mixture of coconut oil and baking soda for brushing in the past, and have also oil pulled with it.  Internally, along with things like omega 3 fish oil and natural vitamin E, it really does help with skin conditions.  I had itching, red bumpy rashes here and there and dry patches, and after a couple of week, they were history.

I still use Sensodyne once in a blue moon, as my teeth can be sensitive, some gum problems seem to expose some nerve endings.  Luckily I don't have to use it that often.


----------



## Lara (Jul 10, 2015)

TY  SeaBreeze…very helpful info. I hate dry toast and really shouldn't use a lot of butter so I put coconut oil on my toast instead of butter. I don't have to use nearly as much and it tricks my brain into thinking I've had something a little sweet even though there's no sugar.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2015)

I always use Sensodyne. My husband won't use butter or margarine so uses Benecol spread on his toast...then Vegemite.


----------

